# Senica Lake



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Going to Senica lake this weekend how is the bass fishing there will also be going for saugeye any help will help


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

I guess the OGF members down by this lake are not very friendly. Didn't ask for details just wanted to know how the fishing is THANKS


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

A lot of people keep Seneca quiet. Also it's been a tough year for saugeye from what I've heard and people I've talked to so if someone's on a good bite they're not going to post it for 1000s of people to see


----------



## BDSmith66 (Jun 12, 2015)

I live 20 minutes from the lake and can honestly say there hasn't been much to talk about. The bite has been sloooooooowwww. I mean really slow. Especially the Saugeye bite. It isn't that people aren't friendly, they just don't have much to talk about.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

If its info you want i can give you some, but i have not been on seneca since memorial day weekend. so it may be a little stale!!! my buddy and i was catching limits of eyes in 2 to 8 fow on gold smoothy 1/2 oz hopkins spoons and #2 bloody nose shiver minows. we caught fish on mud flats and points. we also threw 1/8 oz white buzzbaits and caught 6 bass over 15 in one evening after we was done saugeye fishing. There ya go take what you want from it. have no idea if these patterns are still working.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks guys the fishing was very very slow this past Sunday and Monday I hooked something on a floating worm about 5 inches from the bottom close to shore ran my line out a few times my drag was useless never did see it it bent my hook and got off probably a big cat I hear there was a bass tournament there on Sat anyone know how they did


----------



## dougers (May 6, 2007)

Out of 31 boats, only one had a limit. 8lbs and change won it.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

There are still a few to be caught and every now and then you can still have a good day on the Saugeyes. I've had several.
With that being said I have fished this lake for eyes regularly for over 20 years and also talk to many locals who are damn good fishermen. We all agree. We have never seen fishing so bad as this year. Maybe the future will be better....catching lots of 8"cigars.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anybody still trying it at night? With the water clearing up it could be switching over to a night thing? 

There should be tons of keepers in there. We caught so many 13-14.5" eyes in there last year. I can guarentee I know where they went tho,


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

We who fish down stream would like to thank the dam gate operators at Seneca.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Skippy said:


> We who fish down stream would like to thank the dam gate operators at Seneca.


This fall they might be flushing an empty toilet.....lol


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I fished 4 times this year. Early may got 6 and 5 keepers but still not the overall volume I expected. Late may got 4 and then 1 keeper. Fishing over 6 hrs on my last trip and only getting one keeper and 2 smalls left a bad taste in my mouth and I have not been back. It had been my "go to" lake for over 10 years.
At this time of the year I would go with the hopkins spoons in 8- 10' of water.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Think I might have to give it a shot tomorrow evening.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Well just got the boat on the trailer. Fished nothing but jigs today. Tried deeper water and it was bunkland. Places where I could usually get on a few sucked. Caught 5 that were just short of being legal. All my fish were caught in 2-4' of water.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

White bass bite has been spotty but fairly good. Channel cats have been biting really well all summer for me. Everything else hasn't been so hot. Fish on the bottom near the big island for channel cats, and for white bass you gotta just sort of troll around the lake. They're in big schools this time of year and you can catch a good amount of them if you find a school.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Are you getting the channels at night? And what kind of bait?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Erieangler51 said:


> A lot of people keep Seneca quiet. Also it's been a tough year for saugeye from what I've heard and people I've talked to so if someone's on a good bite they're not going to post it for 1000s of people to see


Pm sent


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Erieangler51 said:


> Are you getting the channels at night? And what kind of bait?
> 
> Going down this weekend for cabin renovations and beer drinking and taking a few poles along with us. Probably won't do to much saugeye fishing with it being in the mid 90s but wouldn't mind some kitty's.


I was actually getting the channels during the afternoon, and using nightcrawlers on a Carolina rig as bait. But the night bite is good too, and I've caught a good number at night as well


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Most fishing time will most likely be at night if we even get to fish. Lots of work to do. 

Does anyone do good on shrimp down there. Atwood we used to get 100s a night mostly in shrimp


----------



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

Fished for a good 6 hours on two different days for largemouth and eyes and stripers and went home skunked!


----------



## Hoover098 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have been fishing there over the last week and a half. I have only 8hrs of fishing in but the bit is really really slow. We got one small mouth trolling a black and green spoon and one channel cat on the south side of the rear island off the bottom with a night crawler. Both fish didn't even fight at all while I was reeling them in. I'm new to fishing off a boat so others might have better luck. The locals have told me that this is the worst time of year to fish there and its too hot. The water temp is reading 80 on my fish finder. I can see two or three big fish breaching the water throughout the day of cruising so my thought is they can't be too lazy right? I have tried spoons, night crawlers, minnows on a bobber, rubber worms, plastic crawl, berkeley's devel spear. I have fished off the bottom, trolled, and shore lines. I'm a a noob at fishing off the boat so I welcome any advise for this lake.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I would cast a jiging spoon. Hopkins 1/2 oz silver or gold.


----------



## Hoover098 (Sep 13, 2016)

mlkostur said:


> I would cast a jiging spoon. Hopkins 1/2 oz silver or gold.


 Thanks we will try that


----------

